# Taquito Torte



## leigh (Sep 9, 2002)

Well, gang, this time it's a taquito torte, and lemonade, and a fresh peach.  Love these fresh peaches!!     I will not be happy when they're done for the season .  Oh, well . . . the apples are coming . . . and the pears . . . and the oranges . . . and the kumquats???


----------



## leigh (Sep 10, 2002)

So guess who failed to include particulars re her taquito torte?!  

The Duh Factor would seem to be alive and well . . .  

Anyway, here's what I did :
I sauteed some slivers of onion and garlic and green pepper in a half tablespoon of ev olive oil, poured in 2 eggs beaten with a half dozen grains of salt, a good grind of pepper, and a couple drops of Tabasco, stirred it until the eggs were scrambled, and layered them with cheese and salsa between heated 6" flour tortillas in my cast iron skillet.  Then I topped it with more cheese and parked it under the broiler, about 6" down, until the cheese had melted and turned deep gold.  Slid it onto a big plate and cut it into wedges.

And I _hope_  my mentis is now compos . . . and maybe stays that way for a while???:p


----------

